# Name tags



## Mr. St-Cyr (15 Dec 2006)

Hello chaps,

         I am still in the process of completing my BMQ and I would like to know how to get my name tags and also my CADPAT rank insignia.  Do I have to go to supplies and ask for everything I want myself or do I for them to issue the gear to me?
         Oh and when I complete my BMQ, will I qualify to be issued or issued some CADPAT tac vests and other equipment?  Do I have to go to supply to be issued them?  I'm stuck with the old webbing and it really smells awful!

Thanks in advance,
Cheers,
Hans


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2006)

If your still completeing your BMQ, as you stated, these are all questions that can be answered by your course staff (instructors). Go ask them.


----------

